# My amatuer analysis of Hans Zimmer's "Time"



## Erick - BVA (Apr 17, 2018)

Before watching Ashton's video on his analysis of the score for Inception, I probably would have omitted the word "Amateur" from the title. But alas, I'm not worthy! 

However, I think some people may still find this useful --coming from someone with less formal knowedge of music theory, and especially no experience working in film. 
It's a bit of "post hoc" mumbo jumbo, a bit like some art critic going through a gallary laboriously talking about some abstract art piece as if he was the one who created it --or like he has inside info on the artist. Take it with a grain of salt


----------



## Phillip (Apr 17, 2018)

Really liked your analysis and agree that the conversational angle is perfect to dissect this piece. Well done.


----------



## NoamL (Apr 17, 2018)

hey Erick!

Your transcription is correct about that 6th chord (2nd in the 2nd cycle) being a Cmaj7! Don't doubt yourself, you heard very accurately 

The eight chord cycle is actually this:








Each of the chords is really just two notes, more simple than what you played.

I think the way the voices go apart, then come back together each time, adds to that "question and answer" feeling you pointed out.


----------

